# Quellen für Diplomarbeit



## MatMer (8 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade in der heßen Phase der Diplomarbeit, an sich ist auch alles fertig , ABER heute wurde mir nahegelegt Wikipedia nicht als Quelle zu benutzen allerdings habe ich mir von diesem Artikel http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIMATIC_S7

einige Daten entnommen, z.B. das Datum der jeweiligen Reihen etc, bzw vorallem den Abschnitt Simatic Damals

jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand ein Fachbuch hat, wo das auch so drin steht das ich anstatt dem Wikipedia Link verwenden kann. Ich hab Geißler und Wellenreuther/Zastro, da steht das so aber nicht drin....

vielleicht kann mir einer Helfen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

nimm doch das *Siemens A&D Portal* oder die *Siemens News*.


----------



## marlob (8 Januar 2008)

In dem Wikipedia-Artikel wird doch auf das Buch von
Arnold Zankl: _Meilensteine der Automatisierung_, 2006, ISBN 3-89578-258-0
verwiesen. Dort stehen eine Menge Daten drin. Evtl. hat eure Bibliothek das Buch 
oder gucke mal hier um es per Fernleihe zu bestellen.


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Januar 2008)

intuitiv würd ich mal die (in den Literaturverweisen des Wiki-Artikels genannten) Meilensteine von Zankl als Quelle für die "Damals"-Daten vermuten ... ansonsten kenn ich leider keine Quellen für SPS-Historie  (und auch den Zankel nicht)

Ob man die hohen Herren damit bluffen kann, dass man den Zankl einfach als Quelle angibt (ohne ihn gelesen zu haben)?

EDIT: vgl. eins drüber von marlob ...


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (9 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ob man die hohen Herren damit bluffen kann, dass man den Zankl einfach als Quelle angibt (ohne ihn gelesen zu haben)?



Das kann aber auch mächtig in die Hose gehen 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## MatMer (9 Januar 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch mächtig in die Hose gehen
> 
> Bernhard Götz



Danke erstmal, aber das das nicht gerade der gute Weg ist weiß ich...

Ich hatte nicht gewusst das ich Wiki überhaupt nicht nutzen darf. Und ich hatte jetzt gehofft dass einer das Buch hat und sagen kann darin steht es 

naja mal gucken was ich jetzt mache...

mit Burchuasleihen könnte knapp werden, ich sag lieber nicht wann ich abgeben muss


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (9 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß diese Zusammenfassung nicht einfach aus einem der Werke übernommen wurde, sondern aus mehreren zusammengetragen. Ich würde hier keinenfalls eine Quellenangabe machen, ohne die Quelle wirklich zu kennen.

Sie schrieben:


MatMer schrieb:


> ABER heute wurde mir nahegelegt Wikipedia nicht als Quelle zu benutzen


Wurde Ihnen nur nahe gelegt, Wikipedia nicht zu verwenden, oder wurde es Ihnen wirklich verboten? Wenn nur nahegelegt, warum?

Eventuell wäre es ja einfacher, z.B. eine sinnvolle Begründung zu liefern, warum eben Wikipedia und nicht die Fachliteratur verwendet wurde.

Da Sie offenbar nicht mehr die Zeit haben, entpsrechend "zulässige" oder gerne gesehene Quellen zu verifizieren, bleibt Ihnen wohl nur der Mut zum Risiko. Entweder Wikipedia angeben (wäre sachlich korrekt, denn es ist nunmal die Quelle), oder eben Bluffen.
Ich vermute einmal, wenn man sie beim Bluffen erwischt, spielt die qualität der Arbeit keine Rolle mehr. Und wie ist das bei Wikipedia als Quelle? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man Ihnen direkt den Titel verweigert, wenn Sie Wikipedia als Quelle angeben.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## marlob (9 Januar 2008)

Im Anhang mal das Inhaltsverzeichnis des Buches Meilensteine der Automatisierung. Da kannst du zumindest mal die Daten entnehmen und dann auch auf die Quelle verweisen
Mehr Infos hab ich leider im Moment auch nicht zur Hand


----------



## marlob (9 Januar 2008)

MatMer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> mit Burchuasleihen könnte knapp werden, ich sag lieber nicht wann ich abgeben muss


Falls das heute ist, wirds wohl nichts mehr, aber Amazon liefert das Buch bis morgen, wenn du bis spätestens 19 Uhr heute abend bestellst. Kostet aber ca. 13 Euro extra. Da du dann aber Ingenieur bist, sollte dir das nichts ausmachen
Hier der Link zum Buch 
Meilensteine der Automatisierung


----------



## MatMer (9 Januar 2008)

so danke nochmals an euch

ABER:
ich hab leider auf meinen Bruder gehört, der hat Punkabzug für die Wikipedia Quelle bekommen

heute habe ich meine Professorin gesprochen und die sagte überhaupt kein Problem, ist egal woher es kommt hauptsache es steht da

sie glaub auch das Wikipedia mitlerweile als Quelle auch für Techniker genutzt werden kann...

also glück gehabt...

jetzt kann ich ja auch verraten das ich morgen abgeben muss 

vielen dank nochmal an alle


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Januar 2008)

Das Problem bei Internetquellen generell ist nicht etwa die Qualität, würde ich behaupten (Bücher sind auch nicht immer das Wahre), sondern eher die Überprüfbarkeit. Wird ein Artikel morgen geändert, kann man deine Angaben dann nicht mehr überprüfen.

Ich würde Wikipedia nicht als Quelle ausschließen, aber du solltest auf jeden Fall das Datum des Quellenauszugs angeben!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Internetquellen generell ist nicht etwa die Qualität, würde ich behaupten (Bücher sind auch nicht immer das Wahre), sondern eher die Überprüfbarkeit. Wird ein Artikel morgen geändert, kann man deine Angaben dann nicht mehr überprüfen.



Was die Qualität betrifft: Wenn jemand ein Buch schreibt, auf
dem der eigene Name drauf steht, gibt man sich sicher mehr
Mühe, als wenn man anonym in einem Wikipedia-Artikel herum 
malt. 

Ich setzt ja auch manchmal Links auf Wikipedia-Beiträge, zu 
90 % ist dort ja richtig und gut erklärt.


----------



## zotos (10 Januar 2008)

Ich kenne die Leute ja nicht die Deine Diplomarbeit bewerten und wie sensibel die bei dem Thema Wikipedia sind.

Die Diplomarbeit stützt sich doch hoffentlich nicht auf: 


MatMer schrieb:


> ...
> einige Daten entnommen, z.B. das Datum der jeweiligen Reihen etc, bzw vorallem den Abschnitt Simatic Damals
> ...


Damals? Das klingt doch nach Prosa oder Studierst Du Automatisierungshistorik?

Ich war letztens mal auf einer Siemens Veranstaltung da war ein passender Vortrag zur Geschichte der SIMATIC. Frag doch mal in einer Siemens Niederlassung nach ob die eine Passende Quelle zu Deinen Informationen haben.


----------



## Supervisor (10 Januar 2008)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Internetquellen generell ist nicht etwa die Qualität, würde ich behaupten (Bücher sind auch nicht immer das Wahre), sondern eher die Überprüfbarkeit. Wird ein Artikel morgen geändert, kann man deine Angaben dann nicht mehr überprüfen.
> 
> Ich würde Wikipedia nicht als Quelle ausschließen, aber du solltest auf jeden Fall das Datum des Quellenauszugs angeben!


 
Also ich kann trinitaucher da nur zustimmen. Ich habe das während meines Studiums auch so gelernt, dass bei Internetquellen jeglicher Art immer das Datum mitangegeben werden muss. Natürlich sehen die Profs lieber irgendwelche einschlägige Literatur als Internetseiten.

Grüße!


----------



## MatMer (14 Januar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Leute ja nicht die Deine Diplomarbeit bewerten und wie sensibel die bei dem Thema Wikipedia sind.
> 
> Die Diplomarbeit stützt sich doch hoffentlich nicht auf:
> 
> ...



nein ich hab das Kapitel Simatic S7-300 etwa so eingeleitet:

Vor den S Reihen gab es die C ab sowieso ..., seit 1974 gibt es die S5 die bis zur Einführung der S7 im Jahre ständig weiterentwickelt wurde blablalba

war halt nur ein Einleitungssatz, danach wird kurz erklärt was die s7 tolles kann 

jetzt ist eh zu spät, seit donnerstag abgegeben


----------

